

Always assume the worst - You are likely being watched by not only the NSA - daviddede
http://dcid.me/notes/2013-jun-20

======
rubbingalcohol
I don't really think this post brings any constructive advice forward. And
adding "not to make anyone paranoid" after that list of assumptions is akin to
saying "no offense" after insulting someone.

It's good to be prepared for worst case scenarios, but to _always_ assume the
worst will just paralyze you with fear.

If things are really as bad as the author thinks, then we're all screwed. And
if we're really all screwed then we're no more screwed by believing we may not
actually be screwed. In this case our optimism is irrelevant in terms of
influencing our outcomes (since we're screwed either way), but at least we
might feel better about things.

------
kintamanimatt
This kind of attitude has a very chilling effect on free and unrestricted
speech and thought. It puts people back in to silos of thought, blanches their
speech, and really works against the kind of free information sharing within
globally distributed networks of like-minded individuals that's been enabled
by the internet. Perhaps preventing the stifling and free-flow of ideas by way
of fear of being watched is one of the major reasons for privacy.

Bizarrely, the Snowden leaks may well have the same effect albeit a likely
unintended effect.

------
a3n
"Always assume that some of your employees (or co-workers) can’t be trusted."

And always assume that your _employer_ can't be trusted.

------
ams6110
If I am to assume all these things I should not use online services at all.

~~~
hga
Ah, but that could create its own signature, if you're otherwise identifiably
from groups that use them.

------
general_failure
I think the worst case is where you have friends at Facebook and Google. I
always fear those friends might peek into my account.

